# Online Sports Betting Tips



## Betting Forum (Oct 8, 2017)

Online sports betting is one of the most prominent markets in the gambling world and players from all over the world can access a multitude of sporting events with a huge variety of odds that support them. Betting online on sports has never been easier and it is not difficult to win a few wagers when betting on sports for anyone who possesses a vague knowledge of any particular sport.

Betting on sports with the belief that sports knowledge alone is enough to beat the bookmakers is ill-advised but it is definitely possible to make a profit from sports betting – provided the punter is selective with which markets they access and which events they place bets on.

Deciding which companies to use can be the hardest part of betting online as there are so many sites to choose from and a plethora of welcome bonuses to entice new customers. The majority of sites are reputable and safe to use, inevitably however - there are a few that are not and new customers should always shop around.

*Here are a couple of extra tips related to betting online:*

·  *Compare all odds with comparison sites.*

·  *Shop around for welcome bonuses.*

·  *Utilise sign up offers and **free bets**.*

·  *Sign up with multiple betting companies.*

·  *Research all sports markets.*

·  *Study form and ignore personal bias.*

*Odds Comparison Sites:*

With the likes of Bet 365, William Hill and Ladbrokes dominating the UK sports betting markets, there can appear too many companies to pick from which can cloud decisions. Websites such as oddschecker.com offer various tools for punters that customers can utilise to their benefit.

Each football match for example can contain over 150 betting markets, and each company prices each market differently which oddschecker.com brilliantly breaks down for customers who can hand pick the odds that suit them.


*Shop around for welcome bonuses:*


The amount of competition in the sports betting market provides an underbelly of incredible welcome bonuses being offered by companies in order to get new customers to sign up to their online site. Almost all betting sites have bookie offers and bonuses for new customers to take advantage of. There are many different types of welcome bonuses, ranging from cash to free bet credits. Matched bonuses are the most popular form of welcome gifts from betting companies. A matched bonus is a form of deposit bonus that is equal (100%) to the size of your deposit. The matched bonus is most commonly applied to your first deposit and all matched bonuses come with terms and conditions such as turnover requirement and minimum odds


*Sign-up offers and Free Bets*

Free Bets are a very popular form of welcome bonus for new customers. A free bet is a sum of money the bookie gives out to bet within their sportsbook. Winners obviously get to keep the bet’s winnings without the sum of the original stake. Bet winnings can sometimes be returned without any requirements attached, but sometimes punters have to wager their net winnings before they can withdraw them.

*Multiple Betting Accounts*

Signing up with multiple sites is a good idea for a multitude of reasons. Primarily it simplifies comparing odds and lines when placing wagers. Using multiple sites also means more bonuses and rewards to take advantage of which these can prove to be very valuable. Most sites also have some kind of loyalty program in place, to reward their existing customers and keep them interested.

*Research all sports markets*

Possessing sports knowledge is a useful tool and can be profitable but researching the markets can increase profitability immensely. Becoming familiar with what markets are available (and there’s lots of them) can be a gold mine for punters. Most tennis/football/rugby/golf events possess hundreds of markets that can be accessed and researching the intricacies of them all is essential.

*Study form and ignore personal bias.*

Form in all sporting events is a decisive factor so being aware of trends in performances in sport can also be a profitable business whilst ignoring certain affiliations for teams or players supported is a key element of retaining a balanced view point when looking to make money through sports betting.


----------

